# Engine Cleaning Question



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

My boat has been sitting for a little bit since I had neck surgery and was unable to get out. I wanted to atleast run the motor in the driveway. I took off the cowling (2001 Yamaha 25 2 stroke) saw that the oil was low and add some. I then FORGOT to close the oil well and closed up the cowling and started the motor. It ran great, fired right up but now I have oil splattered every where under the cowling. How can I and how should I clean this up? Its not a huge amount but it has puddled up in places that I can not reach.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use a siphon gun with compressed air to shoot Mineral spirits ...

Then a warm simple green mix ...warm water rinse ...dry with compressed air then a hair dryer

Follower by S-100 spray and fresh grease on all the linkages ...

My .02 Others may have other Ideas as well ...

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

mineral spirts in a small squirt bottle should cut it then use a small brush to get down into the tight spots, if your using water be carful about the electronics,wiring connections etc..... ive used carb and brake cleaner before you just need to be careful with painted surfaces thats why i'm saying use the mineral spirits as its a lot safer


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Paper towels and popsicle sticks.
Blot up all the visible stuff and the puddles
using the popsicle sticks to reach the tight spots.
Leave the last little bits as a rust preventative.
It's not like letting oil sit on your automotive exhaust manifold.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Blot up the puddles, leave the rest. It'll keep it like new. I spray mine down with oil periodically, 2-stroke oil, wd-40, whatever I have around. I used to keep a spray bottle of 2-stroke oil on the side of my tool box and used it for everything from lubing new parts to cleaning tools to shining rubber and plastic parts. 

A little mist and a wipe down on your tires is better than Armer-All!


----------

